# Northman Plow Switches?



## dankturboadam (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a bad Northman plow Angle switch and am trying to locate a new one. I tried a Meyer but it did not have the same number of terminals for wires. It only had 4 teminals and I need 6. Does anyone know of somewhere you can buy original replacment toggle switches for Northman Great American 2200B?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Are all the connections used on the switch? If they use multiple blades to supply the same voltage to multiple wires? You can add a plug on female end that then branchs into 2 males.
Does it have a brand name and a number on the switch body?
You might try a radio / electronics part place, don't even bother with Radio Shack. Take the switch with you and any wire diagram you have.
Those guys live for solving problems like that. Search Ham Radio Operators on the net someone there may be able to point you to parts places for switchs.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

lampert hitch denver, co.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

why dont you call northman?


----------

